# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  اللغة العربية أفضل اللغات

## أبو الصادق

*اللغة العربية أفضل اللغات**
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله* 
*إنه التفاضل والتمايز*
*سنة جاريـة*
*والجنة درجات متفاضلة ، فاسأل الله الفردوس الأعلى .* 
*والنار دركات ، والمنافق في الدرك الأسفل من النار .* 
*فضّل الله بعض الأيام على بعض ، ميّز شهر رمضان ، وخصّ ليلة القدر.*
*وبعض الأماكن على بعض ، فضّل المساجد على البقاع ، وفضل المسجد الحرام عليها جميعا.*
*بل (تِلْكَ الرُّسُلُ فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ مِنْهُمْ مَنْ كَلَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَفَعَ بَعْضَهُمْ دَرَجَاتٍ)*
*حتى الكفار (ليْسُوا سَواءً).*
*وكذلك المحبة والعداء(لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ الْيَهُودَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُواْ)*
*اللغة العربية أفضل اللغات*
*ليس هذا اكتشافًا حديثًا ، ولا اجتهادًا وبحثًا معاصرًا .. فقط ،* 
*بل هو ما قرره الأئمة الأعلام قديمًا وحديثًا ، وكذلك ما أقرّ به المنصفون الخبراء باللغات من المستشرقين .*
*ليس هذا عداءً للغات الأخرى ، ليس عنصرية ، ليس رفضًا للآخر ، ليس تسفيهًا لهم ولا للغاتهم ، كما أن أفضلية النبيّ الخاتم محمد  ليست تنقيصًا من الأنبياء .*


*فضل العربية*
*قال  : (كِتَابٌ فُصِّلَتْ آيَاتُهُ قُرْآنًاعَرَبِيًّا لِّقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ)"فصلت 3" أى بُيِّنَتْ معانيه وأحكمت آياته ثم فصلت من لدن حكيم خبير فهو معجز فى لفظه ومعناه.* 
*(قُرآنًا عَرَبِيًّا غَيْرَ ذِي عِوَجٍ لَّعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ)"الزمر 28" لا اعوجاج فيه ولا انحراف ولا لبس ، بل هو بيان ووضوح وبرهان.* 
*(وَكَذَلِكَ أَنزَلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا وَصَرَّفْنَا فِيهِ مِنْ الْوَعِيدِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ أَوْ يُحْدِثُ لَهُمْ ذِكْرًا) "طه 113" ، (بِلِسَانٍ عَرَبِيٍّ مُبِينٍ)"الشعراء 195" مبين واضح فصيح .*
*(وَكَذَلِكَ أَنزَلْنَاهُ حُكْمًا عَرَبِيًّا)"الرعد 37 " محكمًا معربًا جليًّا.* 
*======*
*وقد صُفّيت العربية منذ الجاهلية الأولى من عاد وثمود والعرب الباقية من جرهم وقحطان وحمير وهى نفوس غربلت اللغة ونقحتها على مدى أجيالها ، حتى إذا جاء إسماعيل نبي الله ؛ أخذها وزادها ووفّاها وزانها ، فلما ضرب جبريل الأرض ونبع زمزم وجاءت قبيلة جرهم ونزلوا عند أم إسماعيل شب الغلام ، ونشأ بينهم وتعلم العربية منهم.*
*أى أصلها ، ثم ألهمه الله العربية الفصحى ، قال ابن حجر  : وروى الزبير بن بكار فى النسب من حديث علي بإسناد حسن قال أول من فتق الله لسانه العربية المبينة إسماعيل.*
*أما نزول القرآن فكان المرحلة الأخيرة لكمال العربية والقمة الأعلى للفصاحة ، فتحدى ربنا  بلغاء العرب أن يأتوا بمثله فعجزوا ، وبسورة فعجزوا وبآية فعجزوا أمام القرآن المعجز " قُلْ لَئِنِ اجْتَمَعَتِ الْإِنْسُ وَالْجِنُّ عَلَى أَنْ يَأْتُوا بِمِثْلِ هَذَا الْقُرْآَنِ لَا يَأْتُونَ بِمِثْلِهِ وَلَوْ كَانَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ ظَهِيرًا" الإسراء 88*
*=========*
*ومن ذلك: أن العربية أفضلُ اللغات وأوسعُها ، قال ابن فارس في فقه اللغة : لغةُ العرب أفضلُ اللغات وأوسعُها قال تعالى:  وإنه لتنزيلُ ربِّ العالمين نَزَلَ بِهِ الرُّوحُ الأَمِينُ عَلَى قَلْبِكَ لِتكُونَ مِنَ المُنْذِرين بِلِسَانٍ عربي مُبِينٍ  فوصفه سبحانه بأبلغ ما يُوصَف به الكلامُ وهو البيان ، وقال تعالى:  خَلَق الإنسانَ عَلَّمَهُ الْبَيَانَ  فقدَّم سبحانه ذِكْرَ البيان على جميع ما توحَّد بخَلْقه وتفرَّد بإنشائه من شمسٍ وقمر ونجْم وشجر وغير ذلك من الخلائق المُحْكَمَة والنشايا المتقنة فلما خصَّ سبحانه اللسانَ العربي بالبيان عُلم أن سائرَ اللغات قاصرةٌ عنه وواقعة دونه.*
*فإن قال قائلٌْ: فقد يقع البيانُ بغير اللسان العربي لأن كلَّ من أفهمَ بكلامه على شرط لُغته فقد بيَّن.*
*قيل له: إن كنتَ تريد أنّ المتكلم بغير اللغة العربية قد يُعْرِب عن نفسه حتى يفهَم السامعُ مُراده ؛ فهذا أخسُّ مراتب البيان لأن الأبْكم قد يدلُّ بإشارات وحركات له على أكثر مراده ثم لا يُسمى متكلمًا فضلًا عن أن يُسمى بَيِّنًا أو بليغًا وإن أردت أنَّ سائرَ اللغات تُبِين إبانَةَ اللغة العربية فهذا غلط لأنا لو احتجنا إلى أن نُعَبِّر عن السيف وأوصافه باللغة الفارسية لما أمكننا ذلك إلا باسم واحد ونحن نذكر للسيف بالعربية صفاتٍ كثيرة وكذلك الأسد والفرس وغيرهما من الأشياء والمُسَمَّياتِ بالأسماء المترادفة ؛ فأين هذا من ذاك وأين لسائر اللغات من السعة ما للغة العرب هذا ما لا خفاء به على ذي نُهْية.*
*وقد قال بعض علمائنا - حين ذكر ما للعرب من الاستعارة والتمثيل والقَلْب والتقديم والتأخير وغيرها من سنن العرب في القرآن فقال: وكذلك لا يقدرُ أحدٌ من التَّراجم على أن ينقلَه إلى شيء من الألْسِنة كما نُقِل الإنجيل عن السريانية إلى الحبشية والرومية وترجمت التوراة والزَّبور وسائر كتب الله  بالعربية لأنَّ غيرَ العرب لم تتسع في المجاز اتساعَ العرب ، ألا ترى أنك لو أردتَ أن تنقلَ قوله تعالى:  وإما تَخَافَنَّ من قومٍ خيانةً فانبِذْ إليهم على سواءٍ  لم تستطع أن تأتي لهذه بألفاظ مؤدِّية عن المعنى الذي أودِعَتْه حتى تبسط مجموعها وتصلَ مقطوعها وتُظهرَ مَسْتُورها فتقول: إن كان بينك وبين قوم هُدْنة وعَهْد فخِفْت منهم خيانةً ونقضًا فأعْلمهم أنك قد نقضتَ ما شرطته لهم وآذنْهم بالحرب لتكونَ أنتَ وهم في العلم بالنَّقْض على الاستواء.**=======*
*أبو منصور الثعالبي النيسابوري يقول فى مقدمة كتابه فقه اللغة وسر العربية : من أحب الله تعالى أحب رسوله محمدًا  ، ومن أحب الرسول العربى ، أحب العرب ، ومن أحب العرب ، أحب العربية التى بها نزل أفضل الكتب ، على أفضل العجم والعرب ، ومن أحب العربية عُني بها وثابر عليها وصرف همته إليها ومن هداه الله الإسلام وشرح صدره الإيمان وآتاه حسن سريرة فيه ؛ اعتقد أن محمدًا  خير الرسل والإسلام خير ملة ، والعرب خير الأمم ، والعربية خير اللغات والألسنة والإقبال على تفهمها من الديانة ، إذ هى أداة العلم ومفتاح التفقه فى الدين ، وسبب إصلاح المعايش والمعاد ثم لإحراز الفضائل والاحتواء على المروءة وسائر أنواع المناقب ، كالينبوع للماء والزند للنار ....]*
*قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية (وما زال السلف يكرهون تغيير شعائر العرب حتى فى المعاملات ، وهو التكلم بغير العربية ، إلا لحاجةٍ كما نص على ذلك مالك والشافعى وأحمد ، بل قال مالك من تكلّم فى مسجدنا بغير العربية أُخرج منه .*
*مع أن الألسن يجوز النطق بها لأصحابها ، ولكن سوّغُوها للحاجة وكرهوها لغير الحاجة ، ولحفظ شعائر الإسلام فإن الله أنزل كتابه باللسان العربى ، وبعث به نبيه العربي ، وجعل الأمة العربية خير الأمم ، فصار حفظ شعارهم من تمام حفظ الاسلام ، فكيف بمن تقدم على الكلام العربي مفردِه ومنظومة يُغَيّرُه ويُبَدِّلُهُ ويخرجه عن قانونه ويكلف الانتقال عنه؟)*
*وقال ابن جنّى: إن أكثر من ضلّ من أهل الشريعة عن القصد فيها ، وحاد عن الطريقة المثلى إليها فإنما استهواه ، واستخف حِلمه ، ضعفُه في هذه اللغة الكريمةِ الشريفة التى خوطبت الكافة بها. أبو مالك سامح بن عبد الحميد مليجي سالم حمودة*
*قال ابن كثير  فى تفسيره 2/ 467 : (لغة العرب هى أفصح اللغات وأبينها وأوسعها وأكثرها تأدية للمعانى التى تقوم بالنفوس فلهذا أنزل أشرف الكتب بأشرف الرسل )*
*قال الأستاذ فخري محمد صالح*
*[ اللغة العربية أسهل اللغات البشرية تعلمًا وخاصة للمبتدئين لأن المكتوب هو المنطوق وأن حركات الضبط القصيرة والطويلة تساعد تمامًا على النطق الجيد بعكس اللغات الأوربية فقد تنطق اللفظة بما لا يتفق مع صورة كتابتها وقد تشمل الكلمة على حروف لا تنطق قد تصل الى نصف عدد حروف اللفظة .*
*فكلمة (لعب) المكتوبة هى (لعب) المنطوقة ، ويساعد على دقة النطق الضبط بالحركات .*
*إذن هذه ميزة يجب الحرص عليها ، بل هى علامة من علامات اللغة العربية الفصحى ]* 
*اللغة العربية أداءً ونطقًا وإملاءً وكتابةً.*
*يقول روفائيل بتي وهو الرجل الذي يجيد تسع لغات هي (العربية والإنجليزية والفرنسية والألمانية والهندية والآرامية والعبرية والفارسية والروسية) يقول في كتابهThe Arabes Men الصادر في سنة 1976م في نيويورك ص 48 (إنني أشهد من خبرتي الذاتية أنه ليس ثمة من بين اللغات التي أعرفها لغة تكاد تقترب من العربية سواء في طاقتها البيانية أم في قدرتهاعلى أن تخترق مستويات الفهم والإدراك ، وأن تنفذ وبشكل مباشر إلى المشاعر والأحاسيس تاركة أعمق الأثر فيها).*
*الإسباني "فيلا سبازا" : اللغة العربية من أغنى لغات العالم بل هي أرقى من لغات أوروبا لأنها تتضمن كل أدوات التعبير في أصولها ، في حين الفرنسية والإنجليزية والإيطالية وسواها قد تحدرت من لغات ميتة ، وإني لأعجب لفئة كثيرة من أبناء الشرق العربي يتظاهر أفرادها بتفهم الثقافات الغربية ويخدعون أنفسهم ليقال عنهم أنهم متمدنون!!*

----------


## صالح حمود الشمري

شكـــــــــــــ  ــــــــرا أخي الكريـــــــم

----------

